# Rush buy on generator?



## dusty_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bought a Homelite 4500 watt generator (Model HGCa4500) for $599 to run my sump pump if there's a power outage since they're happening alot around here.   I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake and before I open the box I thought I'd check on this forum to see if I can get some feedback.   Does anyone have any experience with this model?   Thanks.


----------



## maverick06 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice sized generator. i would be a bit concerned hooking up expensive electronics to anything except a inverter generator, but lots of people do anyways. 
Sounds like a good one for the well pump, probably enough amps.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2011)

Mines a cheep 3500 watt and runs the sump with no problems...


----------



## dusty_ (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback you guys.  I was a bit concerned because it was a "Homelite".  I've heard some negative comments about that brand.  When I went to Home Depot to buy a generator, I got caught up in the frenzy of "last one in the city!" and a lineup behind me of hungry generator shoppers!


----------



## btuser (Apr 30, 2011)

Your best defense against premature failure is going to be how you take care of it.   I'm an obsessive shopper when it comes to purchases like this and would never, ever do as you have done.  Well, except for that one time 18 years ago when I bought the last generator at Home Depot at 6:30 am after a major ice storm.  That plain-jane generator by a company that doesn't even exist today is still in service today for someone else, and made me money as well as keeping the lights on. 

I've also got two pieces of homelite equipment.  One is a 20 year old weedwacker that still works but I have to let it warm up a lot since a friend sent about a gallon of straight gas through it.  The other is a 35 year old chainsaw that still starts and runs but has not the sex appeal of my Stihl so it stays shuttered.  You're going to love your generator.   I use fuel stabilizer, shut the fuel line and run the carb dry and I've never had a problem starting after storage.  

5 good things:

1.) Low oil shut down.  Probably the best thing to have on a generator to save the engine.  
2.) It appears to be a gx390 from Honda.  Either that or a clone but my guess is the real thing because many of the clones don't have the low-oil shut down.  They just didn't pay Honda to use their name.
3.) 4500 is just the running watts.  Its actually rated to 5625 starting watts.    13hp motor.  Plenty of power for that wattage rating.  A lot of manufactures will fudge these numbers.
4.) 30 amp out socket.  Most common for transfer switches.
5.) Wheel kit came for free.


----------



## jdemaris (Apr 30, 2011)

smokestack said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback you guys.  I was a bit concerned because it was a "Homelite".  I've heard some negative comments about that brand.  When I went to Home Depot to buy a generator, I got caught up in the frenzy of "last one in the city!" and a lineup behind me of hungry generator shoppers!



The Homelite brand name doesn't have much meaning anymore.  It was bought by a huge company in Hong Kong in 1985. Thus the reason why the stuff they sell, or resell varies a lot and mostly comes from China.  Some good, some junk - but the brand name in itself means nothing. The company that owns the HOMELITE name also makes tools for Milaukee, AEG, Ryobi, along with any lesser-known names.


----------



## dusty_ (Apr 30, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Your best defense against premature failure is going to be how you take care of it.   I'm an obsessive shopper when it comes to purchases like this and would never, ever do as you have done.  Well, except for that one time 18 years ago when I bought the last generator at Home Depot at 6:30 am after a major ice storm.  That plain-jane generator by a company that doesn't even exist today is still in service today for someone else, and made me money as well as keeping the lights on.
> 
> I've also got two pieces of homelite equipment.  One is a 20 year old weedwacker that still works but I have to let it warm up a lot since a friend sent about a gallon of straight gas through it.  The other is a 35 year old chainsaw that still starts and runs but has not the sex appeal of my Stihl so it stays shuttered.  You're going to love your generator.   I use fuel stabilizer, shut the fuel line and run the carb dry and I've never had a problem starting after storage.
> 
> ...




Man!  This is awesome information!  It makes me feel alot better knowing I didn't spend money on something that's poor quality.  Thanks so much for taking the time to respond so thoroughly.   As always - this forum rocks!  Thanks!


----------



## dusty_ (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info about Homelite Fire Honor Society.  I didn't realize they'd been bought out.  Very interesting read.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2011)

You got a heck of a nice genny there smokestack. It will run that sump pump and a whole lot of other stuff at the same time. Lots of bad mouthing of Chinese generators. But I have never seen anybody talk about one actually failing.


----------



## dusty_ (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> You got a heck of a nice genny there smokestack. It will run that sump pump and a whole lot of other stuff at the same time. Lots of bad mouthing of Chinese generators. But I have never seen anybody talk about one actually failing.



Great!  That's just what I want to hear!  Now if this thing could run my sump, oil furnace burner, water pump & maybe my fridge I'm all set!  Maybe that's too big a load though?  What do you think?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2011)

The well pump may kick its ass but the rest should be fine. Those well pumps have a huge start up amp load.


----------



## dusty_ (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, that makes sense BrotherBart.  I guess what I'll do is check the motor data sheet for the water pump and check the cranking amps rating.   That will give me a better idea.


----------



## jdemaris (May 2, 2011)

smokestack said:
			
		

> Yeah, that makes sense BrotherBart.  I guess what I'll do is check the motor data sheet for the water pump and check the cranking amps rating.   That will give me a better idea.



That generator will start/run a 1/2 horse, 220 volt deep-well pump  - but nothing else at the same time.  It will still work fine as long as you're careful and not try to run all at once. I used a 4400 watt generator (5000 watt surge) to run my house before I swicthed to solar.   1/2 horse, 220 volt deew-well pump, lights, fridge, freezer, and oil-furnace or wood-furnace.  Either furnace is hot-air and the blower motors have a high start-draw.


----------



## dusty_ (May 2, 2011)

That generator will start/run a 1/2 horse, 220 volt deep-well pump  - but nothing else at the same time.  It will still work fine as long as you're careful and not try to run all at once. I used a 4400 watt generator (5000 watt surge) to run my house before I swicthed to solar.   1/2 horse, 220 volt deew-well pump, lights, fridge, freezer, and oil-furnace or wood-furnace.  Either furnace is hot-air and the blower motors have a high start-draw.[/quote]

Thanks for the post.  Sounds like I did OK with this buy.


----------



## mecreature (May 3, 2011)

I have a cheap 3500 Chinese gen... it runs the sump fine as well as a lot of other things.

I never have tried it on the well... my well pump is 1/2 hp 115 volts.. I bet it would start it up.


BTW you did fine...Just take care of the equipment...


----------



## dusty_ (May 4, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> I have a cheap 3500 Chinese gen... it runs the sump fine as well as a lot of other things.
> 
> I never have tried it on the well... my well pump is 1/2 hp 115 volts.. I bet it would start it up.
> 
> ...



Amazing!  Positive comments all the way about my purchase.  That's great!   It's a real relief, believe me.  Thanks so much for taking the time to give me feedback.  I had no idea about generators when I bought this one - I just knew a lot of power outages were happening around us and my sump was running pretty steady.  Losing power would mean a pretty expensive mess to clean up!  I still haven't found the particulars for my well pump but I know I have them - somewhere!  Thanks again.


----------

